# Shark I.D.



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

Blue Mountain Beach, east of Destin. I would appreciate any thoughts on what kind of shark this is.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

a blurry one


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Any other pics? It will be basically impossible to tell just from that one.

Most likely it was a blacktip.

My first reaction was a Sandbar, but its a little early for them.


----------



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

All are blurry but maybe apart from each can help.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a bull to me.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ithink its a bull shark as well


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Still difficult to tell for sure.

Here is my thoughts:

The size, width of the head along with bluntess of its nose and long pectoral fins tells me its not a Blacktip.

The coloration, overall body shape (from what I can see) and long pectoral fins says its not a Bull. They are also very calm on the beach.

Dorsal is too long for a spinner.

It looks like a Dusky, but those are rare, especially inshore.

Sandbar is my best guess, everything looks right and thats how they act when beached.


----------



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, this is the first I have landed from the beach.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Roundness of nose, length of pectoral fins, shape and position of nostrils along with coloration points to sandbar. I've seen quite a few big sandbars lately off gulf shores and O.B. while fishing for kings.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking a Dusky also Thay are protected now but were once very common off the beaches and piers in this area. Still hard to tell by the shots and the angle of the fish.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

When I shark fished we caught 2 types- hammerhead and other. Don't know what else to say but nice job landing the shark. Bet it was fun!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I at first thought dusky as well but the shark appears too stocky too be a dusky. Its hard to tell from the pics.


----------

